# Screen Capture/lock And Random Wake-Up's, Need Help



## MichealCell

I have a Samsung Mesmerize, using CWM Voodoo Blue, with Awesome Sauce 9.2.2 and Leankernel 1.5.2. The issue is that my phone will be idle and then it will turn on to the lockscreen and be put into screen capture mode, where you hit the power button and it takes a screen capture. I can hit the back button and the power button will then act normally again. I've deleted the Screen Capture apk, but now my phone just goes into this mode and if you hit the power button it doesn't do anything; so I hit the back button and everything works again. I don't know if this is related, but my phone will also randomly wake up from idle, wait the 15 secs that I have for screen timeout, and then the screen will turn off. I've checked running applications and services, but nothing's out of the ordinary, with only WidgetLocker running, which I've used for a long time.

I did flash to AS X to try it out, a bit before this happened, and then went back to AS 9.2.2 because I like the older version, I did disable lagfix everytime I flashed something. I've even went back to stock and then flashed to AS 9.2.2 to try to fix this issue, with no success. I've seen some other threads with almost the same issue but no real resolution; I've tried the couple fixes people recommended with no success.

Let me know if any other information is required. Thanks!


----------



## Gonzo

i would say that you should try the whole process again. this time follow JPs directions exactly. always do a factory reset and a Dalvik wipe in CWR before flashing. and flash the Deodexed, Debloated stock EH09 linked in his awesome sauce thread before flashing awesome sauce. also, you might try a different version of clockwork recovery. i had some trouble with different versions of it but the version in the link below worked the best for me on my Mes and i still use it. i agree with your decision to stay on v9.2.2. i myself am running this version because it works better/faster than v10 did for me, but of course v10 is still fairly new, and is a complete redesign of the ROM, so it of course in turn will have issues here and there that will eventually be ironed out. good luck and don't forget to disable lagfix. always disable it before flashing

http://forum.xda-dev...ht=clockworkmod

you can either download the .tar file and flash it with Odin, or the .zip and flash it with the current version of CWR you are using. the only issue i have found with this version is that the timestamp dates are wrong when using it to make a backup, but that doesn't bother me because i use titanium backup for that stuff


----------



## MichealCell

Thanks, I'll give it another shot. Last night I Odin'd EH09 stock and the put AS 9.2.2 and Leankernel 1.5.2 on it, with factory resets and wiping dalvik, but I didn't flash the deodexed EH09 after doing stock EH09 in Odin. I'll report back later tonight with what happened.
I also found AS 9.2.2 faster and more responsive than the newest AS X, plus I liked the theme better. Good to know I wasn't the only one who found this.


----------



## Gonzo

michealcell said:


> Thanks, I'll give it another shot. Last night I Odin'd EH09 stock and the put AS 9.2.2 and Leankernel 1.5.2 on it, with factory resets and wiping dalvik, but I didn't flash the deodexed EH09 after doing stock EH09 in Odin. I'll report back later tonight with what happened.
> I also found AS 9.2.2 faster and more responsive than the newest AS X, plus I liked the theme better. Good to know I wasn't the only one who found this.


 if i remember correctly, AS 9.2.2 already comes with the imoseyon lean kernel. maybe it is the previous version of that kernel. either way, it has the lean kernel built in, and it works fine with 9.2.2 so you shouldn't have to flash another kernel version as that version of AS works good with the kernel it comes with


----------



## MichealCell

AS 9.2.2 comes with a previous version of Leankernel, thus why I install 1.5.2 of it as well.

I followed the instructions and did everything meticulously this time, so now it's just a waiting game to see if it still happens.


----------



## Deadjester404

I also have the mesmerize and have noticed the problem of screen captures since I got my phone almost a year ago. With stock 2.2 and up. I don't think 2.1 had the screen capture built into it. Right now I'm running awesome sauce 9.2.2 and it was fine at first but always seems to get worse the longer I use a rom. Sometimes happens a few times in a row till i hit the back button. I have a friend with a mesmerize too but his pops up the search box randomly. I tried taking it into US. Cell but it never happens when you want it too and they just want to wipe your phone to try and fix it. 
The random screen light ups are from switching signals I heard, into 3g and such. I've noticed mine does it sometimes too.


----------



## Gonzo

> AS 9.2.2 comes with a previous version of Leankernel, thus why I install 1.5.2 of it as well.
> I followed the instructions and did everything meticulously this time, so now it's just a waiting game to see if it still happens.


i was just suggesting that perhaps your issues could be related to the newer version of the kernel, so i was thinking it might be a good idea to keep the older kernel for a while to see if 9.2.2 runs better. in my experience with 9.2.2 after flashing it, some things on the phone can freeze or cause the phone to reboot, but after that it would work fine. this is not abnormal for the first couple of days of use and should smooth out as time goes by



Deadjester404 said:


> I also have the mesmerize and have noticed the problem of screen captures since I got my phone almost a year ago. With stock 2.2 and up. I don't think 2.1 had the screen capture built into it. Right now I'm running awesome sauce 9.2.2 and it was fine at first but always seems to get worse the longer I use a rom. Sometimes happens a few times in a row till i hit the back button. I have a friend with a mesmerize too but his pops up the search box randomly. I tried taking it into US. Cell but it never happens when you want it too and they just want to wipe your phone to try and fix it.
> The random screen light ups are from switching signals I heard, into 3g and such. I've noticed mine does it sometimes too.


with the screen capture issue, what i have learned about it is that when it happens to me, it is usually because something freezes up, so my natural reaction is to hit the back button when that happens. when the back button doesn't work, i usually press the power button to turn the screen off, and it takes a screen capture. if you hold the back button normally and press the power button, that is the proper way to take a screen capture. my guess is that when pressing the back button when something freezes up, it's kind of like you are holding it down, so in turn pressing the power button will take a screen shot. is this what you guys are experiencing?


----------



## MichealCell

Checking back in. Everything was working fine for a day and then this morning the screen capture started happening again. I'll try redoing everything and keeping the older Leankernel that comes with AS 9.2.2.

Can anybody tell me if this might be caused by the undervolting in Leankernel? I've read that uving can cause issues with phones.


----------



## phince1

I get this as well and im running lean too. Its not very often so im good with it. If you hold the home button until running programs comes up then back out its fine.


----------



## MichealCell

Things seem to be getting a bit worse. Now my phone randomly also is going into this mode where it will exit out of any app you open. Going to the app drawer seems to stop that.


----------



## tristans

Just switched to tksgb 1027 kernel from leankernel 1.4.1.. deodex debloat eh09 rom, red 2.5 cwm not getting buggy back button but still getting consistent wakeups on 3g/data switch.. thinking about switching to tsm Res but don't want to do a data wipe.. any ideas anyone? Really annoying when phone lights up in the middle of the night for no good reason...

Also Tksgb 1027 seems noticeably slower and laggy compared to leankernel 1.4.1.. and I got way worse battery life with 1.5.x.. but I no longer have to have both blinky and bln running to get backlight notifications..


----------



## Gonzo

MichealCell said:


> Things seem to be getting a bit worse. Now my phone randomly also is going into this mode where it will exit out of any app you open. Going to the app drawer seems to stop that.


is this happening after you went back with the lean kernel that comes with 9.2.2? also, are you using the touchwiz launcher that comes with it? i think some people had some issues with the touchwiz in 9.2.2, which might be why a simple and generic launcher was used in ASX. you could try using a different launcher to see if it gets better. i have been using GoLauncher with a touchwiz 4.0 theme and it has been working quite well. just a suggestion if you have already reverted the kernel. you could try redownloading the zip for 9.2.2 also as maybe the one you have could have become corrupted when you downloaded it. something is definately not right in the equation because i don't recall having that problem with 9.2.2


----------



## MichealCell

I haven't gone back to the 9.2.2 kernel yet; I work mid shift, so just got up a while ago. I uninstalled SetCPU on a hunch and will see how that goes tonight. 
As for the launcher, I use Go Launcher as well, along with Go Contacts and Go SMS.
If I do get the screen capture mode tonight, or anything else, then I'll Odin back to stock EH09 and see if I have those problems on that. Then I'll slowly start flashing things, testing each new flash as I go. I figure this is the best way to determine what is causing this.


----------



## Gonzo

tristans said:


> Just switched to tksgb 1027 kernel from leankernel 1.4.1.. deodex debloat eh09 rom, red 2.5 cwm not getting buggy back button but still getting consistent wakeups on 3g/data switch.. thinking about switching to tsm Res but don't want to do a data wipe.. any ideas anyone? Really annoying when phone lights up in the middle of the night for no good reason...
> 
> Also Tksgb 1027 seems noticeably slower and laggy compared to leankernel 1.4.1.. and I got way worse battery life with 1.5.x.. but I no longer have to have both blinky and bln running to get backlight notifications..


Try using *228 to update the roaming list. As good practice, I like to try an do this every once in a while to keep from having data switching issues. I know this helps if your phone randomly sticks in 1X where it should be in 3G, but maybe it could help you with the wake-up issue


----------



## tristans

I'm roaming everywhere though







I live in Seattle and the closest home area is Longview, and I'm pretty sure you're not supposed to update prl when roaming right?


----------



## MichealCell

So I haven't had any screen capture modes or random wake-up's in the day since I uninstalled SetCPU. My house is a fair ways outside of town, so my phone is constantly jumping between 3G and 1X, so I didn't think that was causing it.
I'll check back in another day and give updates. If anybody else is having the same issues, I'd uninstall SetCPU and reboot; see if that clears up the problems.


----------



## zerocool

I have a showcase on cspire. I'm using ASX.3 and suffer from the screen wake-up's but not the screen capture problem. I will remove SetCPU and see if my screen wake-up's disappear also.


----------



## tristans

I have never had setcpu and I ditched awesauce quite a while ago. I think its the kernel, not the rom.


----------



## Gonzo

if you guys want a decent CPU controller app, go to the market and try no frills cpu control. it is low resource, and very effective at controlling the governor and clocking of the cpu. it has proven to do a good job at this, but i noticed that if i lower the max clocking of the cpu from 1200MHz and apply, my Mes acts up a bit but if i set the max clock to 800MHz and select apply on boot and reboot the phone, it seems to work fine. i like to reboot after changing the governor setting as well for good measure


----------



## MichealCell

Wasn't having any problems until a couple minutes ago, when the phone was in screen capture mode on lockscreen; so SetCPU wasn't the issue. It seems this screen capture mode happens when my cell is in my pocket. Sometimes I can feel the heat of my cell screen being on in my pocket, take it out, and it's in screen capture mode. I have all keys disabled except the power key by WidgetLocker. I've tried holding down buttons, simulating having them pressed while in my pocket, but nothing seems to put the phone in screen capture mode. Can anybody shed light on this?


----------



## Gonzo

MichealCell said:


> Wasn't having any problems until a couple minutes ago, when the phone was in screen capture mode on lockscreen; so SetCPU wasn't the issue. It seems this screen capture mode happens when my cell is in my pocket. Sometimes I can feel the heat of my cell screen being on in my pocket, take it out, and it's in screen capture mode. I have all keys disabled except the power key by WidgetLocker. I've tried holding down buttons, simulating having them pressed while in my pocket, but nothing seems to put the phone in screen capture mode. Can anybody shed light on this?


 yes. i know what is happening. press the power button on your phone so the lock screen comes up, but don't unlock it. then press and hold the back softkey and press the power button like you were going to turn the screen off. BAM. that's what's happening. that is what's known as pocket screen capture(IDK, i just made that up). i don't get that because i keep my phone in a holdster on my belt, so it is near impossible for me to hit any keys unless i take it out. is this what seems to be happening or am i wrong?


----------



## MichealCell

This would appear to be it. I'd read about this but figured since I turned off everything but the power key that this couldn't be it. Just tried it and it did go into screen capture mode. Is there a way to disable this?

As a follow up on the random wake-up's, I still haven't had any since uninstalling SetCPU.


----------



## Gonzo

i guess if you accidentally hit the power key in your pocket, anything goes, including the screen capture. it's too bad that it is so simple to do a screen capture, but at the same time it is cool that the phone does it. some people have to download an app to take a screen capture with other phones. either way, you would have to get a phone case to remedy that issue. you might be better off anyway. i have kept my phone in a protective case/holdster since i got it when i am on the go and i very rarely drop it, and i don't hit any keys accidentally. one part is a protective cover that wraps around the back of the phone that stays on it. the other part is a clip that hooks on your belt that the case will easily slide into. i am not much on cases but this one is the least invasive. if you have a Mesmerize, you can easily get this case from USCC. if you are on a fascinate or showcase, you might have to look elsewhere to get one but i have seen them on other people's android phones locally so i think they are pretty common


----------



## tristans

I've had this problem many a time where I the phone was nowhere near my pocket. I think it's as simple as some Mesmerizes have bad softbutton circuitry. I've had my mes have the back button press itself many a time, I believe the screen capture is just hitting the power button while the back button is stuck on, as I've done it many times nowhere near the lock-screen.


----------



## MichealCell

I've been putting my phone in my jacket, where there's no chance of the power button being pressed, and yet the phone is still going into screen capture mode. I've done some more reading and this maybe a glitch in the Mesmerize with the back button. Also, it seems that this screen capture button combination is only in Touchwiz roms, it's not in the PnP roms. So is there anyway to strip out the home+power key combination from Touchwiz?


----------



## mrmark75

I am having the same problems but I am not using AS at all. I get the wakeups and screen captures, wakeups are frequent but screen captures are not, I would say once a week. A month or so I switched from AS to resurrection rom and am having the same issues. Now I'm not even sure this is an AS issue I think its a GB issue. Why you ask? Well about 3 weeks ago my girlfreind finally let me upgrade her phone to the stock GB (she will not let me put anything but uscc software on her phone). One day I glanced down at my phone because it lit up but nothing was happening and she ask why does it do that mine does it all the time! That's when I thought well guess its not my rom that is the issue. I don't think she has ever had the screen capture problem because I'm sure I would hear "ever since u upgraded my phone its not working right". Lol just thought I would share this info to help troubleshoot.

Sent from my android


----------



## MichealCell

There are a few known issues with these Galaxy S phones:

- there is a known glitch with the back button, which I believe causes the screen capture on lockscreen when you (or your pocket) hold the power button for a few seconds; the power+back combo for screen capture is built into Touchwiz, so if you get a non-Touchwiz rom, like PnP, then you're fine

- the screen can turn on when it switches between 3G and 1x; also, SetCPU seems to cause random wake-up's, haven't had one myself since uninstalling it

- oil from your hands can build up on the phones, causing your buttons to glitch out, I suggest cleaning your phone often

There aren't a lot of fixes, I've listed what I know. Some people have reported only getting problems like this when going from 2.1 to either 2.2 or 2.3.


----------



## Gonzo

MichealCell said:


> I've been putting my phone in my jacket, where there's no chance of the power button being pressed, and yet the phone is still going into screen capture mode. I've done some more reading and this maybe a glitch in the Mesmerize with the back button. Also, it seems that this screen capture button combination is only in Touchwiz roms, it's not in the PnP roms. So is there anyway to strip out the home+power key combination from Touchwiz?


I guess you could remove touchwiz from the ROM completely. What's weird is all of a sudden I started to get the screen capture BS as well within the last few days. I guess it must be touchwiz because I am running ASX rev3 and it is working fine, as it doesn't have touchwiz in it. If you want to stay on 9.2.2 and you can't figure out how to remove touchwiz, I believe JP has a post in his awesome sauce thread that tells you how(Its on page 59). As for migrating to ASX rev3, I hadn't tried it yet so I thought I would give it a go. While its not as zippy as 9.2.2, I do like the theming of it and I like the new screen lock too. I will stick with it for a while and see how it goes


----------



## MichealCell

I'm pretty sure this is Touchwiz, or software, related. This morning, my cell was on the table, and I watched my phone wake itself up and go into screen capture mode twice in an hour; so this issue isn't being caused by my pocket. I'll remove Tw and see if that helps.


----------



## Gonzo

MichealCell said:


> I'm pretty sure this is Touchwiz, or software, related. This morning, my cell was on the table, and I watched my phone wake itself up and go into screen capture mode twice in an hour; so this issue isn't being caused by my pocket. I'll remove Tw and see if that helps.


it could be a softkey glitch related to GB. i think it was determined that the issue with google maps freezing is because of the touchscreen drivers in GB, so maybe there is something wrong with the softkey drivers. either way, i've seen a lot of people complain about the maps freezing issue, so i thought maybe Samsung and USCC would work to put out a newer version of GB to address this problem, but maybe not enough people have complained to them about it. ultimately, that is what we need to do to resolve issues with the stock GB, because in turn those fixes will be implemented into ROMs like Heinz 57 and Awesome sauce

My Quadrant scores
in 9.2.2 around 2200
in 10.0.3 around 1800


----------



## MichealCell

I'm gonna try going to ASXrev3 and see if I have the same issues on that. Also, Gonzo, I couldn't find the 9.2.2 thread for the post by JP that you were talking about on page 59, do you have a link for it?

I was getting between 2300-2330 in Quadrant on 9.2.2 with the newest Leankernel, I'll see what I get now on ASX.


----------



## Gonzo

yeah. sorry, that's the page it was on in the rootzwiki app on my Mes. on the computer it is page 40. i linked it below. if you don't have root explorer, then you would need it or a similar program to get rid of touchwiz. root explorer is a paid app only, but i found one that does the same thing and it is free. it's called ES File Explorer. with it, you have to go into the settings and turn on both of the root settings to have superuser access to all files in it, which you will need to get rid of touchwiz. what app are you using to get your quadrant score? i have been using Quadrant Standard

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/5372-rom11-9-11eh09awesome-sauce-1003/page__st__585


----------



## MichealCell

I've got Root Explorer, can't live without it. I use Quadrant Standard for that score, the 2300-2330, but I also use the other Quadrant for ranking my phone, which I usually get around 1500-1520 using that.

I've gone through the whole process again, putting ASX on this time. So far it definitely seems more laggy and unresponsive than 9.2.2, I've even had a couple freezes which never happened in 9.2.2. I'll report back if I have any random wake-up's or screen capture modes.


----------



## Gonzo

MichealCell said:


> So far it definitely seems more laggy and unresponsive than 9.2.2, I've even had a couple freezes which never happened in 9.2.2.


yes. that is normal. it was laggy for me too at first, but now that its been about 24hrs since i flashed it, it is running a lot smoother with GoLauncher as my default. the first time i flashed 9.2.2 back when it first came out, i had a few freezes and reboots mainly when opening some things for the first time after flashing it, but it went away. my guess is maybe it happened because it needs some time to rebuild the cache, so stuff like that can happen until the system gets used to itself with the new setup. as of now, i have tried all the releases of v10, and with all of them, i have hardly had any issues at all with any of them. my biggest issue was in rev 2, my wifi would not reassociate with my network at home, even when trying wifi fixer apps. the only remedy would be to reboot my router to get the wifi to connect again. so far in rev 3, this has not been a problem, but we will see. i don't necessarily think this is an issue with AS because i have had this happen on the stock GB as well, just not as frequently


----------



## MichealCell

So going to ASX didn't fix anything, now getting more random wake-up's than before. It seems to be happening mostly when I travel, but it's done these random wake-up's when it's had 5 bars of 3G and I wasn't moving, so doubt this has to do with weak signal or switching between 1x and 3G. I've looked at the past posts by people who've had the same issue, but there's never a resolution for this. I can try going back to Pnp rom or another non-Voodoo rom and see if it's doing the wake-up's then, but I'm beginning to believe this is a hardware issue.

Edit: I'm going to run BetterBatteryStats on my way home today and see what it has for wakelocks when these random wake-up's occur. Hopefully this will give more


----------



## MR H3LLMAN

My experience has been, and others have confirmed this, that any rom built off of EC09 or EI20 has the random wake-up. I experienced it and never found a fix until anything aosp or eh03.


----------



## Gonzo

MR H3LLMAN said:


> My experience has been, and others have confirmed this, that any rom built off of EC09 or EI20 has the random wake-up. I experienced it and never found a fix until anything aosp or eh03.


add EH09 to that list because that is what i as well as Micheal are running on the Mes. i have been recently working out of town and have noticed this wakeup on Awesome Sauce X when i am on the road. my guess is it is happening when the phone switches towers because i am not losing 3G or going into roaming when it happens. it doesn't really bother me that much though. also, i have noticed that so far i haven't really had any screen captures with ASX Rev3. maybe 1 or 2 so far. i am convinced that both of these issues are related to EH09 itself and not with awesome sauce. we need to push for Samsung to update the stock GB release so these problems can be fixed, which would in turn get fixed in the custom ROMs as well.


----------



## MR H3LLMAN

Gonzo said:


> add EH09 to that list because that is what i as well as Micheal are running on the Mes. i have been recently working out of town and have noticed this wakeup on Awesome Sauce X when i am on the road. my guess is it is happening when the phone switches towers because i am not losing 3G or going into roaming when it happens. it doesn't really bother me that much though. also, i have noticed that so far i haven't really had any screen captures with ASX Rev3. maybe 1 or 2 so far. i am convinced that both of these issues are related to EH09 itself and not with awesome sauce. we need to push for Samsung to update the stock GB release so these problems can be fixed, which would in turn get fixed in the custom ROMs as well.


Haha I actually meant eh09. Sorry, working black Friday at best buy and my brain is gone. I have yet to find a fix.


----------



## MichealCell

After running BetterBatteryStats and doing some Google investigating, I think I have the issue and culprit fingered. If this is what's causing the random wake-up's, then this issue coincides with another issue that Mesmerize people have posted about in the past but found no resolution with. I'm going to work on my phone tonight, try it on my travel home tomorrow, and if there's no random wake-up's then I'll report back with how to resolve this issue once and for all.


----------



## MichealCell

Update - Partial Fix:
So it turns out that some random wake-up's are being caused by Google Maps, specifically the RILJ process. I uninstalled Google Maps and that caused my random wake-up's to go from 10-15 during my commute to 2-3, which is a significant drop. I would suggest using Android Commander, an ADB front-end, to uninstall Google Maps because Titanium Backup is very unstable when uninstalling system apps. However, I have not been able to figure out what's causing the 2-3 wake-up's during my drive, every time I check BetterBatteryStats it has no common processes listed, so I'm going to do some more Googling tonight. Hope this helps for now.


----------



## tristans

I just flashed leankernel 2.0.1, not one wake-up since then. Bln still works money.. running tsm 1.2

Edit: nvm, same issue.. *sigh


----------



## MichealCell

I'd be careful with 2.0.1, been having a bit of issue with it, such as hanging on h.264 in quadrant. I'd stick with 1.5.2 for now until the next version is released.


----------



## MichealCell

Update:
Please see my post below for current resolution of this issue.


----------



## tristans

Urgh this is so frustrating. I really like TSM Resurrection and want to stop messing with my phone... But this screen wake issue is a deal-breaker! I don't want to wipe everything and go to the sauce... I'm too lazy. Has that really solved your problem? It seemed like when I odin'ed the stock modem it got better for like a day... Now it's waking itself up sitting on my bedside table... Again!


----------



## alaindesjardins

I was told (by other members of the community) this is a hardware issue and will happen as long as you have a certain hardware revision number. This hardware revision number is under the battery and usually looks like 10.01 and as high as 11.09.

I sent my phone in for warranty (10.01) and got 11.04 back. I still had the issue. We upgraded a phone in our family and I got the latest and greatest 11.09. I can tell you right now that I was told anything 11.XX and above had the issue fixed, but that was not the case because 11.04 still had the same problem, just less frequently.

This problem seems to happen when low signal is an issue. I can tell you right now that 11.09 has not had this problem when my wife (11.04) sitting next to me was getting frustrated that her apps kept closing or backing out and screenshots were happening when she would try to hit the power button.

If this is a hardware issue, sending it in for warranty is the only way you can fix this. Or you can just swipe your fingers across the buttons and the problem usually goes away (for a while). I hope this was helpful to you... I had the problem running stock, poolparty, cm7 and miui. It really does seem like a hardware issue. At least MIUI uses menu/vol down to take screenshots, but I really can't use the back button press to close apps feature because when this would happen it would close out of all the apps I was in.


----------



## MichealCell

I've still had no more random wake-up's, but I can't be sure what resolved it. This might be a hardware issue, if so then I'll get more random wake-up's eventually. I disproved the theory of low signal or switching between 3G/1x causing the random wake-up's, since mine were also happening in 5 bar full 3G area's. I do know mine were caused mostly when traveling and hardly at all while at work or home. If it helps anyone, my hardware version is 1500.04. I'll report back if I get random wake-up's again, until then if you don't want to go to AS then try doing only 1 or 2 of my steps. Also, there is my partial fix of uninstalling Google Maps, which did significantlly lower my random wake-up's.


----------



## mezster

tristans said:


> Urgh this is so frustrating. I really like TSM Resurrection and want to stop messing with my phone... But this screen wake issue is a deal-breaker! I don't want to wipe everything and go to the sauce... I'm too lazy. Has that really solved your problem? It seemed like when I odin'ed the stock modem it got better for like a day... Now it's waking itself up sitting on my bedside table... Again!


I hear ya, those wake ups on resurrection really bugged me too. If you like what tsm does then you should try poolparty, fixed all the wake up and screenshot issues I was having on resurrection.


----------



## alaindesjardins

I was on mesmerize also... probably why your hardware revision number is a lot different. I didn't even think about that...


----------



## MichealCell

FIX FOR EVERYBODY!!!:

After 2-3 days on ASX rev6, I started getting random wake-up's and the screen capture issue again. After this I did a huge amount of research and this is what I found: The random wake-up's are caused by certain data packets, which Google has raised this as an issue with Android and Galaxy S but has yet to fix it. The screen capture issue is caused when a random wake-up happens and the phantom back button happens at the same time. I was having both random wake-up's and the phantom back button issue on ASX rev6 and AS 9.2.2. The phantom back button issue is hardware related, thus can't be solved by software changes.

After all this research I started trying different roms/kernels in the hope of finding a combo that didn't have the random wake-up issue. Below are 2 options that I found:

- *SUGGESTED COMBO* I recommend SuperClean3 0.5 rom with KGB kernel. I have been using this for over 4 days and have not had even one random wake-up. I do still have the phantom back button issue, but very seldom (less than once a day) and all you have to do is hit the back button and it stops. If you are looking to solve the random wake-up or screen capture issue, I highly recommend using this combo. I am receiving Quadrant scores that compare to the ASX rev6 and LeanKernel 2.0.1 combo. If you have a Mes (USCC) then you will need to enable Global Data Roaming in Wireless & Networks > Mobile Networks > Data Roaming. I highly suggest also updating your PRL, *228 on your phone.

- CM7 rom with Glitch V13 kernel: I tried this combo for 2 days and didn't have any random wake-up's during this time. However, I did have issues with random loss of data connection and data roaming issues (data roaming was configured correctly in settings). I had to drop this combo due to these issues.

Hope this helps everybody!


----------



## Deadjester404

I'm running ICS ver 5 for mesmerize and still have the phantom back key presses but I was wondering if there was a way to maybe remap the softkeys?? maybe make the search button the back and leave the back button unmapped? IDK just an idea cause it gets annoying and hard to prove theres and issue while at US.C. to get it replaced.


----------



## Gonzo

Deadjester404 said:


> I'm running ICS ver 5 for mesmerize and still have the phantom back key presses but I was wondering if there was a way to maybe remap the softkeys?? maybe make the search button the back and leave the back button unmapped? IDK just an idea cause it gets annoying and hard to prove theres and issue while at US.C. to get it replaced.


just go into a root explorer(i use ES File Explorer) and delete the screen capture apk from the system/app folder in the phone memory, or you can use the app called nitrality to remove it. if you need screen captures, just download an app from the market that does it after you remove the stock one. those random screen captures were pissing me off, but since i removed the stock screen capture apk, it hasn't happened once


----------

